# Mileage change to 999,999 when battery dies?



## eurostyle4lyfe (May 7, 2012)

Of course right before waterfest car dies today and mileage sets forward to 999,999 wtf do I do. Never seen this before. Its a 2006 225q.c. That has 19,xxx original miles. Please help let me know what to do and should I no longer drive the car so it does go up at all. For some info car drove me to work say for 8 hrs and got me right bac home after without a problem. At home is when it died once I parked it. Pleaseee help idk if in can drive her at all and especially to waterfest on sun.? Lastly airbag was on two days ago idk car had not a single light but im assuming battery was going which is why and now lead to this mileage prob two days later meaning today.


----------



## eurostyle4lyfe (May 7, 2012)

Anyone know what to do????


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Unfortunately, this is the result of a faulty gauge cluster. You can either deal with it, or buy a new/used one. You should be fine to drive it, though. Seems to happen to variety of makes/models on a sporadic basis.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

lite1979 said:


> Unfortunately, this is the result of a faulty gauge cluster. You can either deal with it, or buy a new/used one. You should be fine to drive it, though. Seems to happen to variety of makes/models on a sporadic basis.


first I've heard of this on the TT. possibly just the readout and once the guage cluster is fixed, the proper mileage will be displayed. i'd raise the issue/document it with my local dealer, then AoA, as 999,999 miles would significantly drop the value of the car.

cheers.


----------



## eurostyle4lyfe (May 7, 2012)

lite1979 said:


> Unfortunately, this is the result of a faulty gauge cluster. You can either deal with it, or buy a new/used one. You should be fine to drive it, though. Seems to happen to variety of makes/models on a sporadic basis.


 So this means the cluster just went at 19,xxx what a B****! now my question is if i get another will it matter what year TT it comes from and where or how can i get it programed from for my car without going to the stealership. If i still drive it will the car program to that or where i left off when the battery died. this kinda sucks she's like a newborn tt pretty much lol. i've had a tt pier to this one and battery always died lol and it never happened and it hit over 100k.


----------



## eurostyle4lyfe (May 7, 2012)

TTC2k5 said:


> first I've heard of this on the TT. possibly just the readout and once the guage cluster is fixed, the proper mileage will be displayed. i'd raise the issue/document it with my local dealer, then AoA, as 999,999 miles would significantly drop the value of the car.
> 
> cheers.


 okay u kind of lost me lol. don't fully understand everything you said beside i also have heard this is a common tt problem just sucks it happened at 19,xxx and my other tt prior to this one had over 100k battery died many times and this never happened. if your saying i might not need a new cluster and it just repairs the correct mileage come right bac. id go to the dealer and let them know but u kno what they all say we'll have to bring it in and look into it lol yah right 125 and hr my ass. Now what is AoA im a bit noob i guess don't kno what that means and i kno the 999,999 would kill if i was trying to sell her but im keeping her and will be burried next to her lol. you are right thought if i was to sell this no good plus it bothers the **** out of me she's a baby.


----------



## eurostyle4lyfe (May 7, 2012)

Someone please help can i just send out my cluster to me repairs if so where but don't also want to send it out to get fix'd and it doesn't do the job. Everything else works thought so i'd think a cluster repair possibly wouldn't do the job. If i'd need another cluster and someone would know that as well for sure please let me know and if any year tt cluster would make a difference to work with a certain year with working with the key and whatever else i've heard. pleaseeee help need to fix this asap its such a downerrr.


----------



## eurostyle4lyfe (May 7, 2012)

help TT guru'sss


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I would try giving Module Masters a call and see if it's something they can fix. You never know. It's definitely a rare thing to have happen. Have you disconnected the battery for ten minutes and reconnected it since you started it?


----------



## eurostyle4lyfe (May 7, 2012)

lite1979 said:


> I would try giving Module Masters a call and see if it's something they can fix. You never know. It's definitely a rare thing to have happen. Have you disconnected the battery for ten minutes and reconnected it since you started it?


 never heard of them ill google so i can grab the number appre. that and i did let it discconected for a good while didn't work and also had touched the cables like someone told me. i need to save her i really want my mile to show again it's bugging me outtt:banghead:


----------



## eurostyle4lyfe (May 7, 2012)

anyone else with any type of experience? ill be do some research or more like making calls to tomorrow to figure this out.


----------

